# Folk Music



## Jelly (Jan 6, 2009)

What do you think it means?
Post what you think it is, and post some musicians.
If you've got favorites, post them in bold or something...yeah.


----------



## emptyF (Jan 6, 2009)

when i think folk music, i think leonard cohen and bob dylan and woodie guthrie and then a bunch of horrible, boring, tuneless, pretentious wannbes and imitators.  i'm sure there's more than just that out there, but . . . usually when i think folk music, i think "bad."

this is, of course, very ironic, since the way most people describe my music is "folk."  i think of it as "progressive folk" personally.  the creative process is odd for me in that respect: heavy metal and rap and alternative pop go in my ears, progressive folk music comes out of my hands.

i think i answered your question.  sort of.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't quite know how to define Folk music. Probably acoustic music with some sort of message. ...I'm terrible at definitions.

As for musicians, Ani DiFranco. A million times Ani DiFranco.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNgLFL8hqmI


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't really define folk music by its proper definition, but it makes me think of simpler musical sounds that incorporate a more acoustic and natural sound. I could be way off, but "folk" reminds me of a couple artists like *Elliott Smith* and *Nick Drake*. I also get the feeling a lot of folk artists are singer-songwriters.

That's the most I can say about it in general, but Elliott Smith is my favorite musician. I'm gonna recommend the song that I first heard from him, and probably one of his most well known..
Miss Misery (youtube vid)


He's done covers from Bob Dylan, The Beatles, The Zombies (I think that's the name) and other groups like that.. yet somehow I'm largely unfamiliar with Bob Dylan's music, as well as related artists.


----------

